# Flat Roof Leak (used as patio above living area)



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh Boy! Slate or tile on a flat roof? You're serious about the description?

Found a copy of this post in flooring. Need pics. And need more info on age, roof composition, and exact details of leak location (s).


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

strip the slate or tile,remove the old roof,install a new flat roof,run extra strips roofing as cushions for sleepers every 12-16"build a platform from pressure treated lumber,lay the slate(I assume this is rectangular blue slate,1" thick or the like)without grout so any water runs thru to the lower roof and exits


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Evening TRG!


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

Yo Frank !!


----------

